# live prebiotics natural yogurt!



## kellyeaton (28 June 2008)

like it says in post does any one use live prebiotics natural yogurt for the help in putting prebotics in to the use diet if so what does thid do and how much yogurt should you give daily?


----------



## vennessa (28 June 2008)

I was talking to someone the other day who gave their horse live yoghurt. The horse was realy ill, don't know what with and off its food. They mixed live yoghurt with food and it helped 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I wish i had known when Basil had Salmonella.
 I don't know how much they gave but i found it interesting.
 I will be asking when i get a chance


----------



## nikkiportia (28 June 2008)

YES!! Live yogurt is great for settling the guts. We give it to scouring foals sometimes. But we put quite a bit into them.
If you were giving it daily, probably about 50ml syringed into the mouth with a dosing syringe, or mixed in feed if they will eat it.
I recently went to see how much a box 'equine yogurt' would cost - about £30! And the pharmacist whispered 'live yogurt' to me with a smile.


----------



## vennessa (28 June 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
YES!! Live yogurt is great for settling the guts. We give it to scouring foals sometimes. But we put quite a bit into them.
If you were giving it daily, probably about 50ml syringed into the mouth with a dosing syringe, or mixed in feed if they will eat it.
I recently went to see how much a box 'equine yogurt' would cost - about £30! And the pharmacist whispered 'live yogurt' to me with a smile.  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]
Wow, thankyou for the info, i have noted it. I didn't even know about Equine yoghurt. I will have to get out of this dark hole


----------



## DaisyMae (28 June 2008)

I was gonna post about this myself so thanks!


----------



## kellyeaton (28 June 2008)

so could i give it to a healthy horse? what will it do for him? he is in good condition he has hi fi lite nettle garlic and seaweed


----------



## hellybelly6 (28 June 2008)

When my horse is off colour with diarrhoea, he has plain natural probiotic yoghurt, about 1/3 of a bit pot split between 3 feeds and it settles his tummy down.  Its great.  Its also less expensive than something from the tack shop


----------



## JaneMBE (28 June 2008)

I gave Herbie Actimel for two weeks when he was poorly, he had two a day mixed with herbs and chaff. 
He picked up well, (he had bacterial infection, so yogurt helped)


----------



## Donkeymad (28 June 2008)

I have used 'human' live yogurt, very effective - and cheap!!


----------



## kellyeaton (29 June 2008)

so you would only give it to a poorly horse then really ?


----------

